# Whitetail Honeymoon



## 1BowHuntnChick (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

I recently got engaged and was talking to my fiance about our honeymoon options and we both agree that we'd like to go on a Whitetail hunt. We are from VA and would like to head out west to Texas, Colorado, Ohio, Montana...we aren't being picky! 

Any suggestions on a "honeymoon" worthy outfitter with nice lodge and good hunts?

Thanks,
1BowHuntnChick


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

How cool! This place comes to mind... I have never been there, but check out the video that plays on the main page of their site, the lodge looks AMAZING and totally honeymoon-worthy!!

http://www.lagunavistaranch.com/


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Congratulations! That sounds like the best way to honeymoon. I'll ask around and see if anyone can recommend a good outfitter.

Would you consider hunting mule deer, too? Not that you couldn't get a good whitetail hunt, but mule deer are sometimes more common in certain areas of the West and Rocky Mountain states.


----------



## 1BowHuntnChick (Sep 2, 2010)

Umm...I don't know about the mule deer. We really like Whitetail (because its common here in VA) but I'd be more interested in Elk or Bear than Mule Deer. Places like Ohio and others out west have Whitetails much bigger than we do here.


----------



## Nicolesigns (Aug 30, 2010)

Never been there, but there is a lodge in Degraff, Ohio. Here is the website http://www.5startrophyoutfitters.com/Whitetail-Hunt-Masters-Lodge-Accommodations.php


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

That would be a nice honeymoon!!

Funny but I never think of Ohio as the 'midwest.' To me the midwest is Kansas and states like that...lol


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

z28melissa said:


> How cool! This place comes to mind... I have never been there, but check out the video that plays on the main page of their site, the lodge looks AMAZING and totally honeymoon-worthy!!
> 
> http://www.lagunavistaranch.com/


I so 2nd this!! I've been there 2 times and will go back again come spring/early summer!! What a place Jed has there, just absolutely unbelieveable. In fact, I plan on taking the guy I'm seeing with me one of these times.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

www.gallatinbottoms.com


The best place ever. You will love this place!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm not sure, but that's sounding familiar!! My fiancee and I are getting married January 1st, and going to south Texas..our hunting? HOG baby!!!


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

1BowHuntnChick said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I recently got engaged and was talking to my fiance about our honeymoon options and we both agree that we'd like to go on a Whitetail hunt. We are from VA and would like to head out west to Texas, Colorado, Ohio, Montana...we aren't being picky!
> 
> ...


Congrats on the engagement! my wife and I went on a whitetail hunt in Illinois for our honeymoon 2 years ago and had a great time. We hunted with Toby Stay of Eagle Outfitters. They have since merged with Illinois connection. My suggestion would be to make SURE that you can have a private room, unless you like bunking it with the other hunters for your honeymoon. Most guides have had couples hunting with them before, so Toby gave us his office for the week, which is the same room some TV bowhunting couples have used. Actually Steve Gerber was there and got bumped out of the room because we were using it. 

It all worked out for us but it would not be a bad idea to have something in writing to confirm. 

If you have any questions feel free to ask.

Congrats again, and good luck


----------

